# Have you had to irrigate yet?



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

For those who water, have you watered yet? Don't count watering in products only.

I've had sufficient rain so far, and haven't had to yet.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Yes, we've had a string of days in the 90s here in NC.


----------



## Tsmith (Aug 11, 2017)

I wouldn't say I needed to but I did water a few times after greenup but I haven't since due to all the rain the last month or so.

I will need to this week though with the temperature spike and no rain in forecast as of now. I'm planning on cutting tomorrow so I'll prob water after cutting or early morning wed


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

I have not. Hopefully will be able to make it to june until i need to water.


----------



## NeVs (Aug 17, 2018)

I'm in Houston, need I say more? Lol


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I am hoping to hold out until mid June, but I probably won't make it.

I would not have guessed that NC has already had consecutive days of 90s.


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

No, has been unseasonably wet.


----------



## NewLawnJon (Aug 3, 2018)

We were really dry early in the season, so I irrigated, and now we have an abundance of rain to the point that the yard usually isn't fully dried out between rains when I am trying to cut the hay field.


----------



## airgas1998 (May 1, 2019)

no...tons of rain in central iowa….


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

I haven't even turned on my irrigation system yet.

... and I'm dreading it because I know I have a leak in one of my zones because I saw a lovely grass water pillow when I winterized. I know as soon as I turn it on I'm gonna have to dig and find and repair the leak, and I don't want to! Boo!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

No. I haven't turned my irrigation on yet. We have been getting heavy rains almost daily for 3 weeks. So much for pre stress conditioning.


----------



## lobitz68 (Mar 21, 2019)

It's so wet this season MN I have not had to use mine... Mid-June sounds like an easy goal at this point.


----------



## mattw10517 (Oct 22, 2017)

Nope, haven't even gotten to play with my new Rachio I installed a few weeks ago.


----------



## GA_Fescue_Man (Jan 7, 2019)

I've watered a couple times this year. This week I've set the sprinklers to run for 3 separate days, putting down about 1.5 inches of water by the end of the week. I live in metro Atlanta and things are starting to really heat up and there is no rain in sight. Our last rain was about 0.4 inches 10 days ago. The highs have been in the 90's the past 5 days or so, and it looks to stay that way for awhile. It's forecasted to be 96 or so this weekend.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I caved in a bit and watered the hellstrips and edges today because I was getting a little wilting/browning/thinning.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Water on the front lawn today. Young PRG grass so don't want it to stress.


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

Watered this morning only to get some seeding spots wet, and to activate the Hydretain I sprayed last night.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Only to get a little water on my fertilizer application...


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

No, we are getting rain every week in Michigan. Roundup is not even working.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

LawnSolo said:


> No, we are getting rain every week in Michigan. Roundup is not even working.


Hm? If the grass is actively growing, roundup should be working.


----------



## MMoore (Aug 8, 2018)

watering only an area I reno'd to regrade required to keep my house dry.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

ryeguy said:


> LawnSolo said:
> 
> 
> > No, we are getting rain every week in Michigan. Roundup is not even working.
> ...


I know right? however it has been colder than normal as well. So I think it's a combination of too much water and colder temperatures.


----------



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

Haven't had to water hear in Nebraska. I almost laugh at the amount my neighbors water. 
They water and then it rains for 4 days straight. Look at the news people!


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Finally had to give in and water about 7,000 square feet a couple days ago, as it got up to 87 and there hadn't been much rain in the days before.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

I watered because I overseeded a bit and we had a weird heat wave of 85 to 90 come through early may for a few days.


----------



## jingobah (May 6, 2019)

Had my system turned on earlier in the month & only watered twice so far...here in NY this spring has been very very wet, more rain tonight. Not complaining as the lawn has greened up nice but it's been difficult to try to spray any weeds which are growing as fast or more fast as the grass has been.


----------

